# ارجو مساعده ذوى الخبره فى حل مشكلتى مع الصابون السائل للصحون



## bssas (26 يونيو 2011)

عندى مشكله كبيره جدا فى الصابون السائل للصحون وارجو من زوى الخبره مساعدتى وجزاكم الله كل خير 
السؤال ماهو افضل ph لعمل الصابون السائل للصحون؟
انا بصنع صابون صحون فى السعوديه والحمد لله كل شىء كويس اللزوجه الرغوه والشفافيه بس فيه مشكله ان الصابون *بيخلى الجلد يشد وبيقشر الجلد بسيط *مش كتير على الرغم من انى ندى جهاز ph قلت اكيد التعادل مش مظبوط زودت الصودا لغايه 7.4 و 7.9 و 8.4 برضه مفيش فايده وبصراحه عجزت عن الحل نفسى الصابون بعد الغسيل يخلى الجلد طرى ورطب والمكونات كالاتى
16 سلفونيك تعادل بالصودا حتى ph 7.8 
3ك كمبرلان
33ك تكسابون
1.5ك فورمالين 
لون ورائحه
وهل المشكله تكمن فى عدم اضافه الجلشرين للصابون ؟ ارجوكم ساعدونى للضروره القصوى .


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الكريم اضافة الجلسرين مهمة للترطيب وبالنسبة الph الافضل 608: 702 واذا زاد عن ذلك فلن يكون متعادلا بل سيصبح قلويا والله الموفق


----------



## bssas (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا . طيب ممكن تخبرنى عن الكميه المناسبه من الجلسرين الازمه لعمل واحد طن


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخ خالد يونس على اجابتة الصحيحة واعتقد انه بالامكان تنزيل ph الى 6 دون اشكال مع اضافة 3% جلسرين وملاحظة ان ph تقاس لتركيز 10% من الصابون وليس بشكل مباشر اي خلط 10 غرام من الصابون مع 90 غرام ماء ثم تقاس ال ph لتكون ما بين 6 - 7 . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

